# Last 3 for 2019 (2 x gyuto, 1 x deba)



## John N (Dec 21, 2019)

Ive been quite productive in the run up to Cristmas, These are the last 3 finished.

The 2 with bog oak handles are wrought iron damascus cladding over blue2 core steel, with pure Ni barrier. The one with the WA handle is 240 x 50, the other 220 x 55.

The oddball one in Zebrano handle is a sort of Deba / stumpy gyuto. I dont recall forging the blade, but im pretty sure it is blue2 core, then a piece of 15n20, then wrought iron cheeks,

Ta for looking, John


----------



## Oui Chef (Dec 22, 2019)

This is so fricken sweet dude.
I really love the aesthetic of this knife, nailed it


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 22, 2019)

Beautifully finished knives. Worthy of any collection.


----------



## John N (Dec 22, 2019)

@Oui Chef Thanks! it was my first try at a 'D' handle. Im sure its not right in many respects, but was comfy enough


----------



## McMan (Dec 22, 2019)

John’s knives perform really well too. I’m fortunate to have one 
Impeccable profile!


----------



## Geigs (Dec 29, 2019)

These look brilliant. Nice work!


----------

